# Blakkstone hexx Roxx Bambuno's NYE!!!



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

For all my local friends and anyone coming into town for NYE.
Tickets on sale for $25 each and can be purchased at Bambino's Pub in Airdrie.


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Keep hard rock !!. You're great band man


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Thanx much sakuarius


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I missed this but I do love your band. You guys are great. Rock hard my friend. Happy New Year Lemmy!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Ah thanx Lola. It was a fun time for sure. All the best in 2017 to you and Sakuarius


----------

